# wedding favours?



## babytots

Just wondering what you all are buying for your guests as wedding favours? I want something thats personalised so people remember our day and so far found keyrings on ebay but if anyone has any other ideas I would be really grateful to hear what you are all getting. x


----------



## buttonnose82

we have brought some organza bags and a huge retro sweetie hamper and I am going to make individual little retro sweetie bags for our guests ..... we kinda have a retro theme going on lol


----------



## babytots

That sounds fab hun! I thought about getting some personalised love hearts but its not something they can keep forever really lol. x


----------



## Kimboowee

We're doing love hearts and lottery tickets - maybe someone will get lucky


----------



## babytots

I love the idea of lottery tickets Kim! x


----------



## cloud9

the lottery tickets are a good idea :thumbup: we're pretty boring with ours - alcoholic miniatures. its something that people will use i was going to get something for our guests to keep but my friend did this and said most people left theirs at the table when the hotel staff cleared up the next day she was told there was heaps leftover i think she did personalised candles/keyrings etc.. just a waste of money!


----------



## pinkmummy

I have just posted a thread about favours :rofl:

We are having mini personalised chocolates :) and I have bought some organza bags and put 2 mini heart soaps in each one. For the kids we have mini colouring pencils, mini colouring books, bubbles and sweeties xx


----------



## Niki

ooooh good idea for the kids :thumbup:


----------



## kintenda

We are doing little packets of seeds - either wildflowers or forget-me-nots.


----------



## maratobe

we are having lil cap cake patties (not the cake but what they sit in) filled with some of my fav lollies and some of his and wrapping them up!


----------



## Emskins

we are having a bird theme so we are hopefully using silicone heart shaped cup cake moulds to make bird seed feeders if that makes sense!


----------



## Vici

We are having charity favours :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

We're having organza bags filled with silver chocolate dragees and personalised mini choc bars :)


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> We are having charity favours :)

charity favours??? what do you mean? what are they?


----------



## amylk87

we're having a little favour box with retro sweets and a lottery ticket :) x


----------



## tiggertea

When we got married in '07 we gave our guests personalised pens (£40 for 100 on eBay :dance:). - thats a bride and groom between the names btw...

I also made up a little thank you poem (£free) which i printed onto card that matched our other stationery (had enough leftover from making the placecards etc, so: £free!) and attached the pen to that. 
It all went down very well. Our invitations also served as keepsakes as we sent em like message in a bottle. We bought glass bottles and put scrolls inside with feathers and sparkly hearts. Scrolls were tied with personalised ribbon.
 



Attached Files:







pen1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tmr1234

we are haveing eather little sweet jars filled with jelly harts or see throw boxes with jelly harts in and getting stickers made with are names and date of the wedding on to put on them.


----------



## Bocket

We are having help for heroes wristbands for our favours, my Dad is ex army and my brother is serving at the mo (and may miss the wedding as he's due to go to afghan) so we've chosen something which, even if people leave on the table, will still do some good. 

Cancer research do some lovely ones too, and they come with a little place card that says "A donation has been made on your behalf"

we went to one recently where the bride had made home made fudge and it was reeeally tasty! They were tied in cellophane(sp?) bags with pink ribbon and a tag that said "And they all lived happily ever after" it was mega sweet!


----------



## lynne192

thats a cute pen hun very nice :D


----------



## lynne192

Bocket said:


> We are having help for heroes wristbands for our favours, my Dad is ex army and my brother is serving at the mo (and may miss the wedding as he's due to go to afghan) so we've chosen something which, even if people leave on the table, will still do some good.
> 
> Cancer research do some lovely ones too, and they come with a little place card that says "A donation has been made on your behalf"
> 
> we went to one recently where the bride had made home made fudge and it was reeeally tasty! They were tied in cellophane(sp?) bags with pink ribbon and a tag that said "And they all lived happily ever after" it was mega sweet!

thats cool its good it works for you, my dad is ex army too but i am anti-war so wont be doing that lol. been thinking about emailng miscarriage assos or SANDs to see if there is anything they do that i can buy and donations will go to them, cause i have suffered losses these are things close to my heart, 

alot of charities you can give money on behalf of guests but want to even get little favours from the charity which i guests can take with them home. but really thinking the sweetie jar thing with little scoopers is a great idea for kids :D


----------



## lynne192

Bocket said:


> we went to one recently where the bride had made home made fudge and it was reeeally tasty! They were tied in cellophane(sp?) bags with pink ribbon and a tag that said "And they all lived happily ever after" it was mega sweet!

thats brilliant my MIL makes the best tablet in the world no joke she has to make it almost every day because the demand is that high, she is a chef but everyone loves her tablet, might ask her to make me loads of it and cut it into heart shapes and put two in each little wrap and then give that as a favour would save me a fortune because can get cellop wrap for 50p per meter at my local card and balloon shop, and thier ribbon is 5p per meter so can get loads of different colours might actually try it out and see what it looks like have some left over cello wrap from my son's birthday party i made up little gift cones full of millions :D also been thinking maybe make salt dough and make love hearts out of them paint them and write our initals on them and our wedding date? would set me back the paint, salt, flour and some lovely ribbon might be pretty cheap?


----------



## Bocket

definately! In fact, hers was tablet, not fudge lol, it looked really pretty and everyone was eating it well into the evening, the kids loved it and everyone commented how good it was and it didn't cost much at all I don't think, it's special too when it's homemade!


----------



## lynne192

thats me sorted then lol.. wonder if can get wee heart molds to put them into so don't need to try and cut them and end up with crums


----------



## missy123

Vici said:


> We are having charity favours :)

me too,donating to charity is deffo my way of thinking too :thumbup:


----------



## ragdoll

I wanted something different. We had glass coaster sets that had gold writing on them with words relating to love.
Different


----------



## lynne192

sounds lovely ragdoll u got pictures???


----------



## ragdoll

I had somewhere. Will have to search


----------



## lynne192

oh would love to see


----------



## TattiesMum

Heart Molds :D

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/__hea..._ID=10&keyword=heart+moulds&ff4=228459_228460

Or how about making Phone/Handbag charms for the ladies - these prices are for ready made, but they could be made a lot cheaper by buying the idividual components

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw...lds&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313

And personalised cufflinks for the men ... buy the cufflink blanks: 

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw...urs&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1311

and make the fronts:

perhaps something like this with shiny pennies with your marriage year on them:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-English...s_MensJewellery_Cufflinks&hash=item1e5c8dbd40

or you could use those glass flower arranging beads in your wedding colours 
https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw...ads&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313


----------



## lynne192

nice hun thanks for sharing.


----------



## polo_princess

Ive seen the Breast Cancer seed strips, i think they are lovely as a charity favour

We arent going OTT with anything, just a simple organza bag with "just married" chocolates inside and wedding cake bubbles, then i am doing individual goodie bags for the children since i have 20 coming :shock:


----------



## 24/7

We had little boxes with some chocolate in, and all the children had a present that I chose especially for them and wrapped up in wedding wrapping paper in our colour scheme. :) xx


----------



## TattiesMum

polo_princess said:


> Ive seen the Breast Cancer seed strips, i think they are lovely as a charity favour
> 
> We arent going OTT with anything, just a simple organza bag with "just married" chocolates inside and wedding cake bubbles, then i am doing individual goodie bags for the children since i have 20 coming :shock:

They've got some nice Wedding Day colouring books for children on ebay ... it's one way to keep the slightly older ones entertained at the table :)


----------



## ragdoll

I done gift boxes for the kids as well. Crayons, little toys, bubbles, hair bits for the girls. Some sweets. My couz had a baby unexpectally so I had to make one up for her. Put a dummy, rattle a bow in it.

Here is one of my coasters
Its taken on a bed spread. It sat in a gold holder with 5 more
I wrapped them in tissue paper. Some were like this one, some were with reversed colours
 



Attached Files:







Picture 005.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









104_1028.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------

